# Layout Critique #16 (Rony Suzuki)



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

*I'll also be taking ADA/Amano/AGA layout suggestions to post here. Just PM me on which tank you would like to see here.*

Aquarium:









Tank size: 43 x 12 x 12 in (110 x 30 x 30 cm)
Tank volume: 26g (99L)
Lighting: 4 x 25 w - 6400k
Plants: Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala macrandra, Riccia stenophylla, Alternanthera reineckii "Lilacina", Heteranthera zosterifolia, Echinodorus tenellus, Didiplis diandra, Myriophyllum aquaticum, Limnophyla sessiliflora, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Glossostigma elatinoides, Anubias barteri "Nana", Cryptocoryne sp., Microsorium pteropus "Windelov", Micranthemun umbrosum
Fish: Hyphessobrycom amandae(30), Hyphessobrycon elachys(10), Otocinclus affinis(10), Ghost shrimp(05), Poecilia shenops(02)
Other: another layout using the Brazilian EW castings method

Questions an ADA judge would ask (taken from contest booklet...they judge on creativity, composition, fish choice, creation of natural atmosphere, aquarium condition, and viability):

1) Does the aquascape make an original creative impression to the viewers?

2) Is the aquascape composed well (is there compositional balance within the aquascape)?

3) Are the aquatic plants appropriately positioned within the aquascape? Does the balance exist in the colors and shapes of the plants used?

4) Do you feel harmony between the fish and the aquarium layout?

5) Is the aquascape laid out well making a natural looking atmosphere?

Some questions of my own:

1) What compositional rules does this layout follow? Which compositional rules does it break?

2) What are the main elements in this layout? How do they work together harmoniously (or unharmoniously)?

3) What type of atmosphere/impression does this layout seem to create for the viewer?

*Just questions to help aid discussion. However, discussion can head in directions that have nothing to do with the above questions (but still relate to the above aquascape).*

Carlos


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

very nice aquascape, but it looks like two aquascapes merged together. The left side is one aquascape with a certain set of plants and is based around the driftwood, and the right is another aquascape with it's own set of plants that's based on the rocks. No real balance throughout the whole composition.

Still looks beautiful though


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I think that it definantly does a great job with making the tank look much bigger than it is. it looks srt of epic. I think the left is too dark compared to the right, more light or more green should be used on the left maybe.

Is the grassy plant on the right Echinodorus Tennelus? I have never seen it grow to vertical and thin.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

This is a beautiful tank; eye-catching, well-balanced and interesting. The tank maintenance takes an interesting stand between logical order and natural spontaneity Rony has done a remarkable job with a tank that is a little less than a foot high but more than 3 1/2 feet long.

The design is generally triangular which seems to be very common these days. From what I've seen a lot of aquarists have difficulty getting triangular designs to feel well balanced. Rony has done a good job getting a sense of balance in the aquascape.

The description lists 15 different plants and honestly I can't distinguish more than 9 or 10. If I worked at it real hard I might guess as a few more. Were this tank mine I would shorten that species list quite a bit. I don't see that the aquascape offers more than 7 or eight different roles for plants, so I would narrow the species list down so that I had only one plant filling each role. In the end, perhaps only 6 or 7 plants would actually be needed. The shorter plant list would probably simplify care and maintenance.

Roger Miller


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Considering the dimensions of this aquarium, Rony did a tremendous job with his aquascape. In this triangle layout, the Riccia is perfectly balanced by the taller red and green stem plants on the left. It's a lovely panorama, and the effect of having the grassy Cryptocoryne/Echinodorus (?) coming out of the Riccia like streamers in a current is just plain gorgeous.



> 2) What are the main elements in this layout? How do they work together harmoniously (or unharmoniously)?


The Riccia hedges are very dominant, balancing the splashes of red and green on the left hand side. The main elements are the Riccia and the taller plants in the upper left hand corner. The rock in the right middle ground seems a bit overwhelmed and does not contribute significantly to this aquascape.



> 3) What type of atmosphere/impression does this layout seem to create for the viewer?


The streamers give the impression of water current or wind. This is my favorite part of this aquascape.

Carlos


----------

